# Dosage and Duration of T4 with GH.



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

I feel that ive almost plateaued in my AAS usage and, instead of increasing the dose cycle after cycle i feel that its now time to introduce a different compound(s).

I will be running 5iu Hyge ed, 10iu slin post wo (done so in 2 previous cycles) and also T4.

I have read in several articles that this is the most effective of the thyroid preps to run with GH.

What im unsure of is what dose i should be running and for how long i can run it for.

Any helpmuch appreciated.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

1. measure your waking temp 5 mornings in a row before starting thyroid

2. start taking t4, 50mcg in morning, 30min before food.

2a. keep measuring body temp for 2 weeks

2b. if body temp has NOT increased 0.6deg- take another 50mcg.

3. Keep measuring.

4. If body temp drops 0.6deg 3mornings in a row, add another 50mcg.

5. keep doing the above

6. once you get to 200mcg- consider stopping HGH AND T4l; if you do, keep measuring temp- when its back at your starting point your thyroid is normal, and you can start again


----------

